# Unicode Escape Zeichen annzeigen



## HPB (15. Juli 2004)

Hi, wie kann ich mir von einem beliebigen Zeichen den Uni-Code anzeigen lassen,
bsp:
Eingabe '\t'
Ausgabe: '\u0009' (also nicht interpretiert sondern tatsächlich die einzelnen Zeichen)

Danke für die Hilfe,
PETER


----------



## Thomas Darimont (15. Juli 2004)

Hallo!

Schau mal hier:


```
public class UnicodeTest {

	public static void main(String[] args) {

		for (int i = 0; i < 255; i++) {
			char c = (char) i;
			System.out.println(c + " -> " + char2Unicode(c));
		}
	}

	public static String char2Unicode(char c) {
		StringBuffer sb = new StringBuffer(Integer.toHexString(c));
		int len = sb.length();
		switch (len) {
			case 0 :
				sb.insert(0, "\\u0000");
				break;
			case 1 :
				sb.insert(0, "\\u000");
				break;
			case 2 :
				sb.insert(0, "\\u00");
				break;
			case 3 :
				sb.insert(0, "\\u0");
				break;
			case 4 :
				sb.insert(0, "\\u");
		}
		return sb.toString();
	}
}
```

Gruß Tom


----------

